# My mate's guinea's!



## Cloth101 (Aug 5, 2009)

Saw my friends two new guinea's yesterday . . . awww! All black with a little bit of ginger on one (and a ginger bum)! They are adorable! If I had enough room and my dogs were small pet friendly I would get one =( but for now I'll just have to steal time with these two . . . -sigh- . . .


----------



## ryosuke97 (Sep 1, 2009)

aww i miss my 2 guinea pigs too  

I now how you feel


----------

